# Allergy Testing-Can somebody help



## cstant01 (Dec 15, 2011)

Can somebody help me with this? This is for allergy testing which is new to me. Not sure if provider is billing the correct # of units for 95027. My provider is billing for 42 units of 95027. Here's the documentation- Pt here for 2nd half of Spring testing. Pt tested positive to all antigens. Walnut, Pine, Hickory, Red Cedar, Sour Dock #4's English Plantain, Timothy Grass, Johnson Grass #5's. Treatment doses planted. All wheals negative after 10 minutes. Pt given 0.05cc of Histamine #7 sl post testing.

How many units are documented in this note?


----------



## ajs (Dec 15, 2011)

cstant01 said:


> Can somebody help me with this? This is for allergy testing which is new to me. Not sure if provider is billing the correct # of units for 95027. My provider is billing for 42 units of 95027. Here's the documentation- Pt here for 2nd half of Spring testing. Pt tested positive to all antigens. Walnut, Pine, Hickory, Red Cedar, Sour Dock #4's English Plantain, Timothy Grass, Johnson Grass #5's. Treatment doses planted. All wheals negative after 10 minutes. Pt given 0.05cc of Histamine #7 sl post testing.
> 
> How many units are documented in this note?



When I read the description of the code in CPT it just says "specify number of tests".  So query your provider on how this testing works.  I don't know if this is correctly documented, maybe that is how many tests are in the "2nd half of Spring testing".  You need more information.


----------

